# Recent Publication "The Radio Officer is Dead"



## znord737 (May 1, 2006)

I came across this book which was published recently.(May 2021)
Author is John Brew an Irishman from County Limerick .Ec Marconi employee thence Free Lance with Niarchos/Chevron/et al
The book is available on Amazon as a Kindle or as a Paperback at £19 plus postage
Good read 
73/s de Dronz


----------



## brewj (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks.
I'm glad you enjoyed it.
Regards
John Brew


----------



## znord737 (May 1, 2006)

John,
Thanks your comment. Seems the whole R/O setup had changed during your time with Niarchos. During my time The R/O set up was run by an Welshman based at the Niarchos Office in London, cannot for the life of me remember what his name was . I spent months in Scaramanga and lived aboard the Creole during the time the vessel I was on was having a new bottom installed. The R/O on the Creole during my time was a German guy who had an excellent package including his house on the French Riveria,for some reason there was a big falling out and he departed . His place taken over by a Greek R/O , Money was no object on the Creole although she was in commission for hardly 3 months each year she was always fitted out with the latest and most modern kit, Interesting Company to work for but the down side was the catering was diabolical I ended up like a stick insect , Great bunch of shipmates to work with .The Company went through a bad patch losing a lot of vessels in a short space of time, the Jury on a reef near Socatra where the R/O lost his life ,then another Tanker in the Bospherous in a collision I believe the R/O lost his life there , the Sky i believe blew up whilst tank cleaning ,during that period world wide at least one tanker every 4 weeks was blowing up due to tank cleaning, It took a long time before the Investigsative Authorities realised what was causing these explosions and modifications were made to tank cleaning apparatus to minimise this happening , The Justice went onto a reef near the nine degree channel and there were quite a few more vessels met their demise through various means., interesting times anyway enjoyed your memoirs and it made me realise that others had endured virtually the same experiences that you had undergone but never said anything about it.
73/s de Dronz


----------



## phdad (Sep 5, 2019)

znord737 said:


> I came across this book which was published recently.(May 2021)
> Author is John Brew an Irishman from County Limerick .Ec Marconi employee thence Free Lance with Niarchos/Chevron/et al
> The book is available on Amazon as a Kindle or as a Paperback at £19 plus postage
> Good read
> 73/s de Dronz


I am half way through and found it most interesting. One of the best maritime books that I have in my collection.


----------



## djringjr (Feb 11, 2008)

Highly recommended, thanks to John Brew for writing this.

73
David N1EA


----------



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

Early 1960 when RO freelance slots were as common as hen's teeth...
On presenting myself at Niarchos , Park St., London HQ without any formal interview, Radio Super Mr Davies firstly presented me with a pile of RO applications and then offered me two slots "World Sky" or "World Peace" to which I enquied both ship's future voyages..
"World Sky" on voyage charter PG to Eurport Rotterdam and "World Peace" single voyage charter PG Japan and time charter for one year Curacao to Brazilian coast..
Shouldn't take much stretch of the imagination what I chose, resigning by phone direct-employ Blue Funnel on the spot and the British MN forever...


----------



## wireless man (Jun 16, 2008)

A good read. Thanks for flagging it up.
WM


----------



## George Bis (Mar 8, 2014)

Just finished reading this and it is very good. Almost all books about the MN are "from the deck" and this is worthy exception I perticular liked the section on life with Greek companies. Learned a lot I didn't know


----------

